# and you thought i was a pest...



## likespaphs (Feb 1, 2009)

hi. i'm working on a presentation for my orchid society and a neighboring society about pests and i was just hopin' people could mention the types of pests they encounter so that i can make sure i haven't forgotten anything. i'm also planning on covering some common pesticides (as well as pesticide safety). Please mention what sorts of pesticides you are using. 
also, if you happen to have any photos of pests, disease, virus or beneficial insects that you wouldn't mind if i used, i'd appreciate it...
i'm going to include:
scale (soft, armored)
mealybugs (long-tailed, citrus and some other)
aphids
mites
slugs/snails
thrips

Please pm or email me if you prefer.
thanks, 
Brian


----------



## Hien (Feb 1, 2009)

fungus gnats:drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems that you have covered all bases. Just adding some things like cockroaches, mice, and ants (symbiotic vector for aphids). Hope this helps.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

How about centipedes? I've heard/read they are carnivores and don't actually hurt plants, and in fact may be beneficial because they feast on the bad pests, but there seems to be a lot of people out there that believe they're bad for orchids...


----------



## arcticshaun (Feb 1, 2009)

For outdoor growers -squirrels, rats and mice?

Shaun


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2009)

I know two growers who had problems with chipmunks, squirrels and mice in their greenhouses and some had mice problems indoors. Also there are those pillbugs or sowbugs that can get into old material if you've had plants outdoors or bought plants that had old media from greenhouses. Also weeds can be a pest, like oxalis and ferns. Recently some people mentioned their problems with thrips, and in the past I've had problems with hard shell scale (on purchased cattleya types) and aphids glomming onto disa buds/leaves


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

spiders!


----------



## Heather (Feb 2, 2009)

Brian.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 2, 2009)

Heather said:


> Brian.



you're funny....


does anyone have any photos of bacterial or fungal rot?j

anyone have a problem with whitefly on their plants?


----------



## nikv (Feb 2, 2009)

The biggest pests on my greenhouse are my two cats. They apparently enjoy playing hockey in there. I often find htat pots have been knocked off shelves or leaves have been nibbled upon. Oh, well!


----------

